# Brad Pitt to star as General McChrystal in upcoming "The Operators" movie



## CougarKing (15 Apr 2014)

For those wondering, it's based on this book.

Military.com



> *Brad Pitt Set to Star as Gen. McChrystal*
> 
> Stars and Stripes | Apr 15, 2014 | by Patrick Dickson
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (15 Apr 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> From:  Military.com
> 
> 
> > in 2010, freelance writer Michael Hastings penned a Rolling Stone magazine article called “The Runaway General,”  in which McChrystal and his staff mocked Vice President Joe Biden and several other senior civilian government officials. McChrystal tendered his resignation  before the leaked article was published.
> ...


Coincidence?    :Tin-Foil-Hat:


Sorry, I'm just not seeing Pitt as General Stan.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Coincidence?    :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not seeing Pitt as General Stan.


Maybe after he eats one meal daily for months, cuts his weight by 25% and "bulks down"?


----------



## Journeyman (15 Apr 2014)

I thought that would have been catty of me to say......being sensitive and caring as I am.    :nod:


----------



## Phoenix80 (16 Apr 2014)

I won't be seeing that movie... Bad book, bad general, bad script. No thanks.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Apr 2014)

Phoenix80 said:
			
		

> I won't be seeing that movie... Bad book, bad general, bad script. No thanks.


You've worked with the General and are familiar with his command and accomplishments?  You've read the script?


----------



## cupper (17 Apr 2014)

It's missing the love interest angle that the Petraeus movie would have. :nod:


----------



## Phoenix80 (19 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You've worked with the General and are familiar with his command and accomplishments?  You've read the script?



Read the book. Yes.


----------

